# Brother DCP-135C Installationsproblem



## siggi2 (25. Oktober 2007)

Brother DCP-135 C, lässt sich unter WinXP Home nicht von Original Installations-CD installieren


Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Brother DCP-135 C Multifunktionsdrucker im Fachhandel gekauft

1. Problem:
Die Installation mit der mitgelieferten Installations-CD lief vielversprechend an, hatte dann aber beim paperport Probleme, lief und lief und lief... schliesslich die Fehlermeldung:

" D:\paperport\Paperport\setup.exe wird nicht gefunden". Ein Blick mit dem Windows Explorer zeigte aber, dass sowohl das Laufwerk stimmte und Pfad und Datei vorhanden waren. Ein anders Laufwerk (DVD) liefete dieselben Fehlermeldungen

2. Problem:
Deshalb versuchte ich, alle Dateien der CD auf die Festplatte zu kopieren. Wieder lief es gut an, d.h. es wurden Mappen und Dateien kopiert, bis zu \paperport\Paperport\, von da an wurden keine Dateien mehr kopiert obwohl der Kopiervorgang noch "lief" (flatterende Mappensymbole), aber der Kopierfortschritt stagnierte (blaues Fortschrittsband stagnierte) und die Zeitangabe für die verbleibende Zeit stieg auf viele Stunden. Nach einer halben Stunde war ich's leid und habe die "Installation" abgebrochen. (Mein PC ist zwar von Ende 2001, doch dieses Problem hatte und habe ich mit keiner anderen Installations-DC/DVD eines anderen Programmes. Da ich es eilig hatte mit dem Drucken, habe mein Linux/Kubuntu System gestartet und vom Internet aus installiert, ging problemlos)

3. Meine vorläufige Lösung: Installations CD bei einem anderen PC mit völlig neuer Hardware eingelegt, auf dessen Festplatte die Dateien kopiert (ging problemlos!), diese Dateien auf eine neue CD gebrannt. Diese CD auf meinen oben besagten WinXP Home PC eingelegt; jetzt ging die Installation! 

4. Das dritte Problem: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich alles auf dem PC unter 
"Start > Programme > Brother > DCP135C"
habe, was drauf sein sollte. Z.B. finde ich vorläufig nirgends ein Programm-Menü, mit dem ich  die Scaneinstellungen steuern kann, so wie es in dem knappen Hanbuch beschreiben ist. (Per Hand direkt am DCP geht es)

Fage: hatte jemand von euch mit der Installations-CD für den DCP-135C ähnliche Probleme? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Danke schon mal,

siggi2


----------



## fluessig (25. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab das Gerät nicht, aber die Scaneinstellungen erscheinen normalerweise sobald du ein Bild in einem Programm einscannst. Dann sollte der TWAIN Treiber anspringen und ein Fenster mit den Einstellungen erscheinen. 

Probier doch mal in MS Paint Datei->Von Scanner oder Kamera ... (so heisst unter WinXP), dann sollte der Dialog aus dem Handbuch kommen.


----------



## siggi2 (26. Oktober 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab das Gerät nicht, aber die Scaneinstellungen erscheinen normalerweise sobald du ein Bild in einem Programm einscannst. Dann sollte der TWAIN Treiber anspringen und ein Fenster mit den Einstellungen erscheinen.
> 
> Probier doch mal in MS Paint Datei->Von Scanner oder Kamera ... (so heisst unter WinXP), dann sollte der Dialog aus dem Handbuch kommen.



Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe jetzt jedoch mal auf meinem PC unter c:\programme nach kürzlich installierten Programmen gesucht und mehre verschiedene gefunden, die mit Brother zusammenhängen. Von denen habe ich mir jetzt Links in meinen Startordner "Brother2 gelegt. Hätte die Brother Installations CD eigenlich auch tun können!

Jetzt habe ich endlich Zugriff auf Scansoft, ein prima Scanprogramm, das zunächst Dateien in Scansoft eigenem Format ablegt. Von dort kann dann nach allen gängigen Formaten wie jpg, tiff etc. exportiert werden. Ausserdem kann es auch aus Bildern oder/und Text PDF Dateien erzeugen, oder gescannte Textdateien direkt für gängige Texteditoren wie MS Word zugänglich machen. Und ein Bild/Dateiverwaltungsprogramm ist es auch noch. Prima!


----------

